# »SKS SAUERLAND MARATHON« · 17. August 2013



## SL-Marathon (19. März 2013)

Der »SKS SAUERLAND MARATHON« lädt als Klassiker unter den Mountainbike-Marathons am 17. August 2013 wieder ins »Schmallenberger Sauerland«. Die verschiedenen Strecken führen die Sportler von Grafschaft aus u.a. über die Dörfer Schanze, Latrop und Jagdhaus durch die Region. Vom Anfänger bis zum ambitionierten Radsportler kann jeder an den Start gehen und zwischen den drei angebotenen Distanzen von 47, 59 und 109 km Länge wählen. Entlang der Strecke hält der Veranstalter Verpflegung sowie technischen und medizinischen Service vor. Die Startgebühr beträgt 30,00 Euro. Anmeldungen werden online unter www.sauerland-marathon.com entgegen genommen.

*Die Distanzen im Überblick: *
Super 109 km, 2.880 Höhenmeter 
Mittel 59km, 1.545 Höhenmeter 
Kurz 47 km, 1.195 Höhenmeter







Zur Website und Onlineanmeldung gehts hier: *www.sauerland-marathon.com*

*Wir freuen uns auf Euch!*


----------



## SL-Marathon (5. Juli 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SL-Marathon (15. Juli 2013)

Kurzstrecke: 47 km, 1.195 Höhenmeter 







Mittelstrecke: 59 km, 1.545 Höhenmeter







Langstrecke: 109 km, 2.880 Höhenmeter (Einführungsrunde + 2 x Mittelstrecke)


----------



## adriescc03 (9. August 2013)

gibt es dieses Jahr ein t shirt?


----------



## SL-Marathon (10. August 2013)

Ja, auch in diesem Jahr gibt es u.a. wieder ein Shirt für alle Starter.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (13. August 2013)

Info's zum Wetter wären fein


----------



## keep-cycling (13. August 2013)

Grunzi schrieb:


> Info's zum Wetter wären fein



Wetterbericht


----------



## SL-Marathon (13. August 2013)

Gerne: Wetter in Grafschaft


----------



## unknownbeats (14. August 2013)

ist das t shirt wieder aus baumwolle?


----------



## SL-Marathon (14. August 2013)

Eine genaue Auskunft können wir Dir dazu leider noch nicht geben. Vom Grundsatz her aber ist es das gleiche Produkt wie im Vorjahr. Viele Grüße


----------



## SL-Marathon (15. August 2013)

Die Online-Anmeldung zum »SKS SAUERLAND MARATHON« ist geschlossen. Nachmeldungen nehmen wir morgen Abend von 17:30 bis 19:30 Uhr und am Samstag von 07:00 bis 09:00 Uhr an der Startnummernausgabe in der Schützenhalle Grafschaft entgegen. Die Nachmeldegebühr beträgt 41,00 .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (15. August 2013)

wie sieht denn die startaufstellung aus?

1- 100 block 1
101- xxx block 2

in der ausschreibung der trophy steht, dass die trophyteilnehmer in block 1 stehen.
bitte bei der startnummernausgabe berücksichtigen. (klebepunkt auf der nummer o.ä.)
bei anderen rennen der serie gab es schon ordentliche verzögerungen weil viele leute nicht wussten von wo sie starten dürfen.


----------



## SL-Marathon (15. August 2013)

Teilnehmer der Trophy starten aus dem 1. Block. Ein entsprechender Vermerkt befindet sich dazu auf der Rückseite der Startnummer. Ansonsten Blocksortierung nach Nummernfolge. Viele Grüße


----------



## Crimson_ (15. August 2013)

Dürfen Lizenzler auch nach Vorne oder "nur" gemäß Startnummer?


----------



## keep-cycling (15. August 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> wie sieht denn die startaufstellung aus?
> 
> (...)
> bei anderen rennen der serie gab es schon ordentliche verzögerungen weil viele leute nicht wussten von wo sie starten dürfen.



... also das lag eher an den Kontrollen und nicht daran, dass man nicht wusste wohin


----------



## Rumas (15. August 2013)

Wo müssen sich den die Kurzstreckler mit der 1000´er Startnummer und NICHT Trophyfahrer einreihen... ??


----------



## Berrrnd (15. August 2013)

wahrscheinlich hinter dem trophy block der kurzstreckler.

erst starten mittel und langstrecke zusammen, und dann theoretisch die kurzstrecke.
oder habe ich etwas falsch in erinnerung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SL-Marathon (15. August 2013)

Genau so sieht das aus.  Es werden Blockmarkierungen gut sichtbar angebracht und div. Einweiser vorhanden sein.


----------



## NeoRC (16. August 2013)

habe ein Startplatz abzugeben.
20 Euro.
Einfach per PM  melden


----------



## Thomas Sommer (16. August 2013)

NachmeldegebÃ¼r 41â¬ ! Ist das ernst gemeint? 
...oder TeilnahmegebÃ¼r + NachmeldegebÃ¼r = 41â¬

Giebt's ein Teilnehmerlimit, das evtl. schon Ã¼berschritten ist wenn ich morgen in Grafschaft stehe?

Giebt's ein Zeitlimit fÃ¼r den Einstig in die 2.Runde ?


----------



## Crimson_ (16. August 2013)

Laut rad-net:



> Nenngeld: 30 â¬ incl. Orgabeitrag fÃ¼r Chipzeitmessung; Nachm.: 11 â¬;


----------



## Berrrnd (16. August 2013)

zeitlimit war glaube ich bei 13.30 uhr.
stand die letzten jahre immer in der ausschreibung.


----------



## SL-Marathon (16. August 2013)

Hallo Thomas, NachmeldegebÃ¼hr = StartgebÃ¼hr 30,00 â¬ + 11,00 â¬.
Ein Teilnehmerlimit gibt es nicht - StartplÃ¤tze sind somit noch frei.
Das Zeitlimit fÃ¼r den Einstieg in die 2. Runde liegt bei ca. 13:00 Uhr.

Viel SpaÃ und gute Anreise!


----------



## Berrrnd (16. August 2013)

hat zufällig jemand federn für eine hope pro 2 evo nabe rumfliegen und kann sie mir morgen früh mitbringen?

hatte meine nabe eben auseinander. eine feder ist gebrochen. nun funktionieren nur noch 3 von 4 sperrklinken.

bitte melden per pn.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (18. August 2013)

Ich hoffe Du hast noch 'ne Feder bekommen....


Also mir hat es gestern in Grafschaft wieder mal sehr gut gefallen. Der Wettergott war auch gnädig und stellte den Ragen pünktlich zum Start ab.

Strecke ( kurz) war flüssig befahrbar.....nur diese endlosen Anstiege 

Insgesamt wieder eine runde Sache.

Freue mich auf 2014


----------



## Berrrnd (18. August 2013)

3 sperrklinken haben gereicht.
den marathon in zierenberg hat das hinterrad auch noch überstanden.

nun bestelle ich mir aber neue federn.


----------



## Vokkar (20. August 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> 3 sperrklinken haben gereicht.
> den marathon in zierenberg hat das hinterrad auch noch überstanden.
> 
> nun bestelle ich mir aber neue federn.


 
hast wohl nicht so'n Druck aufm Pedal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (20. August 2013)

konter:

wer stand eigentlich am letzten wochenende nach einer abfahrt am rand?


----------



## Vokkar (20. August 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> konter:
> 
> wer stand eigentlich am letzten wochenende nach einer abfahrt am rand?


 
hmmm, hatte wohl zuviel Druck aufm Pedal...


----------



## Berrrnd (20. August 2013)

hatte dir noch zugerufen ob du hilfe brauchst, war aber wohl zu schnell.


----------



## Vokkar (20. August 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> hatte dir noch zugerufen ob du hilfe brauchst, war aber wohl zu schnell.


 
danke, aber da gabs mehrere Zurufe, von "Platz da!" über "Vorsicht" bis hin zu Hilfsangeboten, ein Mitfahrer hat dankenswerterweise sogar angehalten, war aber zu dem Zeitpunkt etwas mit mir selbst beschäftigt.

So, das war dann mein letzter Spampost in diesem Fred, is ja schließlich in Z-Berg passiert und hat hier nix zu suchen.

Gruß
V


----------

